# My cakes



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is what I do as my main hobby.. And for work. I make custom cakes and edible sugar figurines.. But these days I find that cake gets in the way of my soaping haha! Here is a little bit of what I do! 









Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, you are so talented!  Are the first two with fondant decorations?


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 22, 2013)

Simply stunning. They could easily be on cakewrecks Sunday sweets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Wow, you are so talented!  Are the first two with fondant decorations?



Thank you! Yes it's all fondant, all edible. I try not to put anything that you can't eat on my cake if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Simply stunning. They could easily be on cakewrecks Sunday sweets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Thanks!  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow!!!!! I want to come to your house for morning tea!!!!! What a talent


----------



## Ancel (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! So creative and gorgeous!! Love the teacups  can't wait to see your soaps now . . .


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW!  You are very talented, great job! I love the first cake pic, very much


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 23, 2013)

A cake artist! They are so beautiful and now I want to have dessert!


----------



## ocean_soul (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, they're all beautiful but I love the cupcakes just below Noah's ark.  I had cupcakes for my wedding, but they were homemade.  I would have loved to have had such pretty cupcakes as yours being served instead.


----------



## Chookie2 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorgeous cakes, now do we get to see them in soap?  One talented lady, congratulations.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you all! Your comments are so nice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

Chookie2 said:


> Gorgeous cakes, now do we get to see them in soap?  One talented lady, congratulations.



Haha! Thanks!.. I'm hoping that one day my soaps will be as pretty as my cakes, but wow soap is an entirely different adventure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

TVivian, I'm in love!!!!!!!!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 24, 2013)

TVivian, your cakes are gorgeous! I just can't can't believe that those tea cups aren't real  How did you made them?

I make cakes too, maybe I'll post some pictures too


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 24, 2013)

Yummy and pretty.  I can just see cake and soap getting mixed one day soon!:-D


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh they are so wonderful. They put a smile on your face. I'd love to see the faces of the children when they see those muppets cupcakes. Do you ship outside of California?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

Bann51 said:


> Oh they are so wonderful. They put a smile on your face. I'd love to see the faces of the children when they see those muppets cupcakes. Do you ship outside of California?



Thanks to all! Bann51 I have on occasion sent my figurines through the mail, but it's not something I like doing because of the chance of breakage. They're pretty delicate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Sep 26, 2013)

Omigod, you need a clone! One for cakes, one for soaps! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## squyars (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow!  Too much time on your hands?  ;-)

I can't wait to see that talent translated into soap.

Williamsburg, VA


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

Wowwww! These are so sweet and cute! 

I wish I could order the animal boat cake for my daughter's birthday! It is in about 20 days!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

If you don't mind where do you live? I mean anyway I can order? What price?


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow...such talent! I love the teacups. But then, I love tea too


----------



## neeners (Mar 6, 2014)

SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!!!  edible art!  I love Noah's Ark.  now I want that as my bday cake.....


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

neeners said:


> SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!!!  edible art!  I love Noah's Ark.  now I want that as my bday cake.....




I love that too. That's what I asked the price for too!


----------



## lsg (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like you are a fantastic cake decorator.  I love them, especially the Miss Piggy cupcake.


----------

